# Uber charges 39, and pays me 9



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

Come on Uber. You suck


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Thanks for contributing to the upcoming IPO, valued partner.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

That’s a rape literally... SMFH


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

Yeah and I got 100 bucks for 4927 rides. Yay, I get one share of goober


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Don't think any paid trolls will be criticizing your deed. They just might post a congratulatory complement for your contributions.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Share it on social media. Make sure especially to tweet it to your local media. They might decide to run a story.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Jamie Vegas said:


> View attachment 312036
> 
> 
> Come on Uber. You suck


post that on Facebook. Tell the paxes uber keeps most of the money too!!!


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Readers will see Uber overcharges pax. They will demand lower fares. I gues better the pax keep it than uber


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Wait for the, "what is wrong with this, you were paid based upon the agreed upon amount for time and distance" I noticed that you had a 2.0x surge as well. You think you are mad now, that is about to become $1.25 for surge with the same $39 charged to the passenger. Say goodbye to the high life, your pay will drop again, most likely pre-ipo. Welcome to Uber. Trolls must be sleeping in this morning, too busy with coke and *****s with all the money the Uber employees are going to make on the IPO. Screen shot reposted on twitter, while I take my morning shit on Uber.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Jamie Vegas said:


> View attachment 312036
> 
> 
> Come on Uber. You suck


Did they at least send u some lube before this ride?


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Jamie Vegas said:


> View attachment 312036
> 
> 
> Come on Uber. You suck


Did you check the miles/time calculation to make sure it is correct?


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Ubers job is to get the customer. Your job is to drive them. You have the easier part and have no interaction with customer other than the actual ride.

Maybe if you provide tech support, develop an app, deal with State legislatures, advertise, pay employees AND contractors you'd have a legit claim to more money.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Why is it that new members always have such exciting lives?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> Ubers job is to get the customer. Your job is to drive them. You have the easier part and have no interaction with customer other than the actual ride.


Drivers use their personal vehicle, pay for gas, pay for repairs, pay for additional insurance for R/S and pay for more car washes and cleaning supplies they than would if they weren't doing R/S. Most importantly, they are driving the customers safely to their destination. Without drivers, whose going to pickup those pax. Drivers deserve more of the cut.

As for drivers having no interaction other than the ride, the customers first human contact with Uber is the IC drivers. Customers are getting rides through the app, not calling Uber.

Therefore, customer interaction with a driver is crucial. It can make them take another Uber ride or not. Just imagine if customers had to call Uber to schedule a ride, they'd hang up if customer service were anything like the support line.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Readers will see Uber overcharges pax. They will demand lower fares. I gues better the pax keep it than uber


Exactly and that is one way drivers can attack these scumbags. The next time you see a passenger complaining about a high surge for an event on twitter or facebook what you do is tweet them a screenshot showing that the driver only got 20% of it and then say something like, "Gee, if the driver only got $15 why did they charge the passenger $98?"


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Jamie Vegas said:


> View attachment 312036
> 
> 
> Come on Uber. You suck


You should really start making Uber wear condoms, and buy some lube...


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

NOXDriver said:


> Ubers job is to get the customer. Your job is to drive them. You have the easier part and have no interaction with customer other than the actual ride.
> 
> Maybe if you provide tech support, develop an app, deal with State legislatures, advertise, pay employees AND contractors you'd have a legit claim to more money.


No drivers sign up to work on the upfront pricing strategy. One day If was forced on them before going online. The taxi industry didn't come up with the $2 per mile rates. There is a logic behind it. Main purpose is to have a study income for vehicle owners on their investment, cover daily business expenses/insurance, and reasonable income for the drivers. Try to find which year those $2 per mile rates were implemented. It was before guber's birth. Guber's been around for 10 years now. Check the current rates of how much this shitiest company guber is paying to the drivers and you have a nerve to take their side. Most likely you are on their payroll. The pay is almost 1/3 and you have to cover all 3 aspects the one i described. How the hell you can do that? In a long run, drivers are bound to fail if they keep working. I have data of my own driving experience after 15k+ trips with guber and 12k trips in taxi. The deal when drivers sign up to become guber drivers was supposed to be 80-20 or 75-25 ratio, NOT 30/70. Gubers days are numbered. No matter how much they try, they are bound to fail. I am glad this is happening. Now if they continue the same 30/70 or 40/60 ratio practice, they will loose more drivers and have to burn more investors cash to hire new drivers, means LESS REVENUE, MORE LOSES. If they charge more, gryft or some other company or even taxi or private lemo will take their business. Means, LESS REVENUE, MORE LOSES. The original investors will get out after ipo as soon as they find an opportunity to dump the stocks. The new ipo stockholders will put pressure for profitability which will never happen. Bottom line is, per miles rates shouldn't be less than 1.50 for the drivers. Guber and gryft screwed up big time.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

People please understand the paid trolls are here to devide and conquer. Evidently they're getting nervous and now don't even try to mask their position. 
Just ignore and concentrate on spreading information. 
Now they're on a race to IPO. But thereafter as stock value falls so will their access to additional capital. In the meantime keep chipping at the rock. 
Tweet, emal, verbalize, make sure you employ all resources to promulgate evidence. 
Trust me it will make a huge difference. 
Don't be intimidated. They're worried.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> People please understand the paid trolls are here to devide and conquer. Evidently they're getting nervous and now don't even try to mask their position.
> Just ignore and concentrate on spreading information.
> Now they're on a race to IPO. But thereafter as stock value falls so will their access to additional capital. In the meantime keep chipping at the rock.
> Tweet, emal, verbalize, make sure you employ all resources to promulgate evidence.
> ...


Scandalous.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Jamie Vegas said:


> View attachment 312036
> 
> 
> Come on Uber. You suck


Thanks for your providing your attachment and comments.
An old friend who's a well known contributor and blogger for Barrons and FT online just sent me the following "DRAFT" which will be going out tomorrow. He's well respected and has a great following through multiple publications that pickup his commentaries. He is editing it tonight for release tomorrow.

"Uber's business is inherently flawed as it depends on a system of systematic reductions to fares paid to drivers and increasing the percentage kept by the platform. Therefore, most drivers quit within a year. The churning ratio is abysmal.

When riders pay surge pricing the amounts paid to drivers are not proportionate. 
Uber charges riders based on algorithm data metrix collected from passengers, battery power remaining on device, location, data analytics. Uber is known for collecting all kinds of information through the rider app.

Imagine a utility company surging rates based on private data collected. The electric power rates increase when exercising, a woman goes into labor, or a diabetic having a meal. Naturally body temperature rises so if the power company tracks your habits it knows when your body temperature rises and could price gouge you accordingly.

This is not allowed for utility companies. Yet Uber gets away with implementing a form of price gouging system while undercutting drivers.

Unfortunately, riders see drivers as the culprit without realizing that Uber arbitrarily raises prices when passengers are most desperate. Yet drivers get a relatively small percentage.

Today most drivers are paid .60 per mile and .13 per minute while riders, when surging, pay astronomical rates to Uber under the new upfront price scheme.

The irony is that after using drivers for its growth, Uber's ultimate goal is to displace drivers with autonomous vehicles. That is an atrocity.


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Did they at least send u some lube before this ride?


No lubes just cotton mouth

Uber just reactivated me after it took 43 days to do a background check. I verified that checker got the info back to uber in 4 days. No new charges or tickets.


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

Here is me asking why uber kicked me off the app for 43 days


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Jamie Vegas said:


> Here is me asking why uber kicked me off the app for 43 days


Because they have 1000 drivers who are ready to take your spot. It happened now. It could happen again. Keep the second source or income handy. You never know.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

NOXDriver said:


> Ubers job is to get the customer. Your job is to drive them. You have the easier part and have no interaction with customer other than the actual ride.
> 
> Maybe if you provide tech support, develop an app, deal with State legislatures, advertise, pay employees AND contractors you'd have a legit claim to more money.


You have it all backwards, NOXDriver...

Driver's job is to provide the ride to customer. Uber's job is to connect them. Uber has the easier part and has no personal interaction with the customer at all, only through their app.

Maybe if Uber provides vehicles, gasoline, maintenance, deals with uncaring non-tipping riders, traffic, cleans up vomit, offers minimum pay and benefits to both their employees AND drivers, they would have a legit claim to 20% of the fare.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Jamie Vegas said:


> Here is me asking why uber kicked me off the app for 43 days


Give me a million dollars and I will drop all charges ?????? JV you cray cray


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> Ubers job is to get the customer. Your job is to drive them. You have the easier part and have no interaction with customer other than the actual ride.
> 
> Maybe if you provide tech support, develop an app, deal with State legislatures, advertise, pay employees AND contractors you'd have a legit claim to more money.


TROLL ALERT!!!!


----------



## Sick_of_Uber (Apr 17, 2019)

I retired from Uber after my 50 trips of which I was promised at least $400 when I completed 50 trips in two weeks I completed the 50 in the time alloted and made a tad over $250 and they refuse to pay me that guarantee. I also can not make money when a $5 trip cost me almost $2 in gas to chase the pick up and then drop off (10 miles total). So for my last 30 or so trips I tuned off Uber Eats (what a rip off) and declined any fare more than 2 miles away (scew you Uber, that's my gas). Btw... on my 50 fares I had ONE in excess of $7 amd received a total of $4 in tips. $2 from one rider and a dollar each for two others. Uber riders don't tip,. especially kids and college students. You CAN NOT make a profit if you do not receive tips. This is a basic for anyone who has worked in the taxi industry. Tips pay for gas. NOw they tall me I need to go to a Greenlght Hub a 3 hr drive from my location in upstate NY or I can not get paid because they placed a security lock on my account making me unable to use instant pay or get my weekly pay out.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Sick_of_Uber said:


> I retired from Uber after my 50 trips of which I was promised at least $400 when I completed 50 trips in two weeks I completed the 50 in the time alloted and made a tad over $250 and they refuse to pay me that guarantee. I also can not make money when a $5 trip cost me almost $2 in gas to chase the pick up and then drop off (10 miles total). So for my last 30 or so trips I tuned off Uber Eats (what a rip off) and declined any fare more than 2 miles away (scew you Uber, that's my gas). Btw... on my 50 fares I had ONE in excess of $7 amd received a total of $4 in tips. $2 from one rider and a dollar each for two others. Uber riders don't tip,. especially kids and college students. You CAN NOT make a profit if you do not receive tips. This is a basic for anyone who has worked in the taxi industry. Tips pay for gas. NOw they tall me I need to go to a Greenlght Hub a 3 hr drive from my location in upstate NY or I can not get paid because they placed a security lock on my account making me unable to use instant pay or get my weekly pay out.


Sorry to hear you felt for it. But don't worry, some trolls here will say that you should be grateful for being allowed to serve their master and contribute to their upcoming IPO so they can reap the benefits. 
However, if you dare to make any complaints uber will send the cloaked paramilitaries trolls to beat the crap out you. How dare you expect anything else. After all uber provides you with the app. Consider yourself fortunate you don't have to pay uber and tip riders for the privilege to call yourself a driver.

I found the $30 uber took from you.


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

This one is crazy. When I asked, they said thats just how it is


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Jamie Vegas said:


> This one is crazy. When I asked, they said thats just how it is


Email them back, explain to them fare minimum + surge amount would have been a $7 minimum ride. They miscalculated your adjustment probably didn't include the surge from the look of it.

Keep explaining until one of the representatives understand, best of luck.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Email them back, explain to them fare minimum + surge amount would have been a $7 minimum ride. They miscalculated your adjustment probably didn't include the surge from the look of it.
> 
> Keep explaining until one of the representatives understand, best of luck.


Have you guys noticed why those silly mistake ALWAYS happens into guber's favor. Why not occasionally they pay drivers twice or more by mistake. Never happened.


----------



## Thefunone (Jan 29, 2018)

Jamie Vegas said:


> View attachment 312036
> 
> 
> Come on Uber. You suck


I just started driving again last week..My fares were great..Tonight..did two almost identical rides..and very similar b.s.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I WOULD post that on facebook and twitter......because call center gives us the same shit...$1 a mile 17 cents a minute etc..we were forced to this we all never agreed . it was not TOS. OR AOS...WE never had to agree


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> I WOULD post that on facebook and twitter......because call center gives us the same shit...$1 a mile 17 cents a minute etc..we were forced to this we all never agreed . it was not TOS. OR AOS...WE never had to agree


It's been going on since 2014 when drivers try to go online on Friday evening guber force all the drivers to accept their new terms/regulations/rates. If we don't agree, we can't go online. What majority of the drivers will do in that situation (this is bull ****, oh i am going home, lol), they agreed because nobody wants to loose their weekend. But if guber gave a choice with 2 weeks notice, may be some drivers quit and find another job.



touberornottouber said:


> Share it on social media. Make sure especially to tweet it to your local media. They might decide to run a story.


If only 20-30 people on this form agree to send few of 40-60, 30-70 ratio fares to 10 different business news channels/newspaper, it can bring attention to general public and put pressure on guber and gryft to back off a little on their looting spree.


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

Here is what I'm going through now


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

NOXDriver said:


> Ubers job is to get the customer. Your job is to drive them. You have the easier part and have no interaction with customer other than the actual ride.
> 
> Maybe if you provide tech support, develop an app, deal with State legislatures, advertise, pay employees AND contractors you'd have a legit claim to more money.


We provide the labor, the car and the fuel to keep their shitty business afloat. Hell yes we have a legit claim to more money. We ARE the business, without labor business dies. That's why unions are feared by corporate America and their army of online shills.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Ubermcbc said:


> No drivers sign up to work on the upfront pricing strategy. One day If was forced on them before going online. The taxi industry didn't come up with the $2 per mile rates. There is a logic behind it. Main purpose is to have a study income for vehicle owners on their investment, cover daily business expenses/insurance, and reasonable income for the drivers. Try to find which year those $2 per mile rates were implemented. It was before guber's birth. Guber's been around for 10 years now. Check the current rates of how much this shitiest company guber is paying to the drivers and you have a nerve to take their side. Most likely you are on their payroll. The pay is almost 1/3 and you have to cover all 3 aspects the one i described. How the hell you can do that? In a long run, drivers are bound to fail if they keep working. I have data of my own driving experience after 15k+ trips with guber and 12k trips in taxi. The deal when drivers sign up to become guber drivers was supposed to be 80-20 or 75-25 ratio, NOT 30/70. Gubers days are numbered. No matter how much they try, they are bound to fail. I am glad this is happening. Now if they continue the same 30/70 or 40/60 ratio practice, they will loose more drivers and have to burn more investors cash to hire new drivers, means LESS REVENUE, MORE LOSES. If they charge more, gryft or some other company or even taxi or private lemo will take their business. Means, LESS REVENUE, MORE LOSES. The original investors will get out after ipo as soon as they find an opportunity to dump the stocks. The new ipo stockholders will put pressure for profitability which will never happen. Bottom line is, per miles rates shouldn't be less than 1.50 for the drivers. Guber and gryft screwed up big time.


I've been driving for four years, bought a black spot with my Lincoln Town Car. Since day one, I had kick ass cards printed,, and started developing my own clientele. I suggest everyone develop their own book.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Jamie Vegas said:


> View attachment 312036
> 
> 
> Come on Uber. You suck





No Prisoners said:


> Thanks for your providing your attachment and comments.
> An old friend who's a well known contributor and blogger for Barrons and FT online just sent me the following "DRAFT" which will be going out tomorrow. He's well respected and has a great following through multiple publications that pickup his commentaries. He is editing it tonight for release tomorrow.
> 
> "Uber's business is inherently flawed as it depends on a system of systematic reductions to fares paid to drivers and increasing the percentage kept by the platform. Therefore, most drivers quit within a year. The churning ratio is abysmal.
> ...


 is it just me or does it feel like companies in this country just don't value people and workers like they used to ? when I went to Europe and felt like people were actually valued more over company profits ?


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER (Apr 19, 2019)

wow, um ok. Uber is getting worse and worse and they do nothing. I noticed the first two weeks i drove I was getting so many good riders. Then after 2 weeks i am being paired with awful rude riders that do not tip and it is harder to make money. This is a scam and in Miami they charge me 1000 to rent to car plus I have to pay 200 in gas and to clean the car. Then you get the jerk riders who are abusive and rude. This job sucks and i report any rude rider everytime.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> wow, um ok. Uber is getting worse and worse and they do nothing. I noticed the first two weeks i drove I was getting so many good riders. Then after 2 weeks i am being paired with awful rude riders that do not tip and it is harder to make money. This is a scam and in Miami they charge me 1000 to rent to car plus I have to pay 200 in gas and to clean the car. Then you get the jerk riders who are abusive and rude. This job sucks and i report any rude rider everytime.


You're right


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> wow, um ok. Uber is getting worse and worse and they do nothing. I noticed the first two weeks i drove I was getting so many good riders. Then after 2 weeks i am being paired with awful rude riders that do not tip and it is harder to make money. This is a scam and in Miami they charge me 1000 to rent to car plus I have to pay 200 in gas and to clean the car. Then you get the jerk riders who are abusive and rude. This job sucks and i report any rude rider everytime.


In the words of The Borg "Resistance is Futile. You've been assimilated"


----------



## Jmac200 (May 13, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> Ubers job is to get the customer. Your job is to drive them. You have the easier part and have no interaction with customer other than the actual ride.
> 
> Maybe if you provide tech support, develop an app, deal with State legislatures, advertise, pay employees AND contractors you'd have a legit claim to more money.


Ah yes and Uber would have such a great business without the drivers. I'm sorry but you would think passengers would be offended by the company ripping them off. Workers have the right to participate in these type of surgery fees. The risk of driving during a surge is on the driver not the platform.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Jmac200 said:


> Ah yes and Uber would have such a great business without the drivers. I'm sorry but you would think passengers would be offended by the company ripping them off. Workers have the right to participate in these type of surgery fees. The risk of driving during a surge is on the driver not the platform.


Agreed, Jmac.
This NOX **** doesn't have clue.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Jamie Vegas said:


> View attachment 312036
> 
> 
> Come on Uber. You suck


You're doing it wrong.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Lol, OP.

Next time ask how much they paid on a surge and cancel or have them cancel.

If 39, you should have told the riders to give you 30 cash or CC with squareup, no report and everyone is happy.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Bangbrosuberlyft. (Apr 20, 2019)

Jamie Vegas said:


> View attachment 312036
> 
> 
> Come on Uber. You suck





Jamie Vegas said:


> View attachment 312036
> 
> 
> Come on Uber. You suck


 Get your own business. It's hard to make good money working for somebody else, especially for Fuber.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Uber charges 39, and pays me 9.*

You want to know the really sick part. You actually charged the pax $39 for a ride then you gave Uber $30 for administration services related to that ride. Don't feel bad because 99% of rideshare drivers are just as clueless.


----------



## Bangbrosuberlyft. (Apr 20, 2019)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> *Uber charges 39, and pays me 9.*
> 
> You want to know the really sick part. You actually charged the pax $39 for a ride then you gave Uber $30 for administration services related to that ride. Don't feel bad because 99% of rideshare drivers are just as clueless.


And pax was really mad at the driver on whole ride. Pax think the driver make all the money.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> Ubers job is to get the customer. Your job is to drive them. You have the easier part and have no interaction with customer other than the actual ride.
> 
> Maybe if you provide tech support, develop an app, deal with State legislatures, advertise, pay employees AND contractors you'd have a legit claim to more money.


" No interaction with the Customer other then the actual ride". This is why we are Doomed


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

who to blame?
Uber
or
Yourself

*uber's been taking advantage of drivers for years
Yet drives come back for more abuse*

who to blame?
Uber
or
Yourself


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

sd1303 said:


> Did you check the miles/time calculation to make sure it is correct?


All correct


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

dryverjohn said:


> Wait for the, "what is wrong with this, you were paid based upon the agreed upon amount for time and distance" I noticed that you had a 2.0x surge as well. You think you are mad now, that is about to become $1.25 for surge with the same $39 charged to the passenger. Say goodbye to the high life, your pay will drop again, most likely pre-ipo. Welcome to Uber. Trolls must be sleeping in this morning, too busy with coke and @@@@@s with all the money the Uber employees are going to make on the IPO. Screen shot reposted on twitter, while I take my morning shit on Uber.


Sadly, even after going to a flat $ surge amout(per screenshot) apparently sometimes that amount stays on the dashboard through multiple (5 in this case) completed trips. Giving the impression you are getting additional $. But no, they say it is an app error and you don't jack. How can they promise x amount then pay less after you complete the trip?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

beebob said:


> who to blame?
> Uber
> or
> Yourself
> ...


Drivers submissively feed The Borg as humanoids.


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Drivers submissively feed The Borg as humanoids.


?I think u hit the nail on the head.?

Uber Drivers are submissive on all levels in the real world outside of this UP website and their isolated incidents of neonatal road rage ? events.

In here, they impersonate a TV version of real men, aka: keyboard men.
Faux tax, law and global investment experts. Similar to children playing dress-up in mommy & daddy's clothes.

Real World they're unemployable misfits, the joke of mainstream society,
Helping Uber grow
while perpetuating R & D of autonomous vehicles
and demise of the very existence of the "Uber driver"

?Fascinating ?


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

JPaiva said:


> Sadly, even after going to a flat $ surge amout(per screenshot) apparently sometimes that amount stays on the dashboard through multiple (5 in this case) completed trips. Giving the impression you are getting additional $. But no, they say it is an app error and you don't jack. How can they promise x amount then pay less after you complete the trip?


It's part of the software update. They figured out how to screw drivers over more than in the past. Surges no longer stick either, app will glitch and restart wiping out the held flat rate surge. F Uber!


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

JPaiva said:


> Sadly, even after going to a flat $ surge amout(per screenshot) apparently sometimes that amount stays on the dashboard through multiple (5 in this case) completed trips. Giving the impression you are getting additional $. But no, they say it is an app error and you don't jack. How can they promise x amount then pay less after you complete the trip?


Manipulation. In any other industry it's false advertisement. Surprisingly no class action claims. Wait we signed arbitration. Inexperienced drivers fall for it.



beebob said:


> ?I think u hit the nail on the head.?
> 
> Uber Drivers are submissive on all levels in the real world outside of this UP website and their isolated incidents of neonatal road rage ? events.
> 
> ...


Several weeks ago in a lengthy conversation with one of the founders of an entity that created a digital identity platform in alliance with UN, he paused and said "Think of Uber as The Borg."

I couldn't believe how interested he became about how Uber's model has evolved. These are not people who any longer get involved on projects based on greed. They already have amazed huge fortunes. They only get involved to change lives. They're already changing the lives of billions.

He told me that my group should develop the platform for only one goal otherwise he wouldn't get involved. He convinced us.

He renamed the project The Borg and that's what he's working on.

Remember, whenever you refer to Uber think of The Borg. It's the same model.


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Manipulation. In any other industry it's false advertisement. Surprisingly no class action claims. Wait we signed arbitration. Inexperienced drivers fall for it.
> 
> 
> Several weeks ago in a lengthy conversation with one of the founders of an entity that created a digital identity platform in alliance with UN, he paused and said "Think of Uber as The Borg."
> ...


No only will I think of the borg in reference to uber, I will write "The Borg" in copy when referencing Uber.
?It started here my friend ?

Test Test Test: this is only a test:

The Borg is stealing my tips
It's The Borg's Fault I cant pay my rent
The Borg is lowering driver's cut again
Congress needs to regulate The Borg
Borg app down‼ Borg app down ‼
The Borg surge is fake?
The Borg deactivated me without cause ????
Got in an accident, should I tell The Borg ??‍♂ 
Strike The Borg, they can't survive without humanoids ?
What do u drive while on The Borg app ?????
The Borg lost 1B, keeps cutting payouts to drivers, yet purchasing other companies for 3.1B⚔


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

beebob said:


> No only will I think of the borg in reference to uber, I will write "The Borg" in copy when referencing Uber.
> ?It started here my friend ?
> [/QUOTE
> My friend with the digital platform project was at this block chain cryptocurrencies conference in Miami Beach this week, see link below. He was one of the speakers and invited me as a guest. Met some very influential people. Anyhow, later at dinner everyone referred to Uber as The Borg.
> ...


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Jamie Vegas said:


> View attachment 312036
> 
> 
> Come on Uber. You suck


Short trip about 3 miles?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Readers will see Uber overcharges pax. They will demand lower fares.


Don't count on it. Uber is still much cheaper than a cab. Pax don't care where the fare goes or who gets it just as long as their out-of-pocket cost remains low.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Trolls post, and then run away.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Don't think any paid trolls will be criticizing your deed. They just might post a congratulatory complement for your contributions.


Definitely! They're all saying, " drinks are on you".


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

Your gonna love this


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

Hmmm, it never occurred to me to actually write stuff in my driver profile. 

Why I drive: so I can hear "I'll tip you in the app!" from all my pax.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

this is y i quit , god forbid i took highway longer but faster routes to get some more of my share , then they warned me . smh (my area was fixed price for pax) well this an .64 cents a mile psy decrease . i was out


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Drivers use their personal vehicle, pay for gas, pay for repairs, pay for additional insurance for R/S and pay for more car washes and cleaning supplies they than would if they weren't doing R/S. Most importantly, they are driving the customers safely to their destination. Without drivers, whose going to pickup those pax. Drivers deserve more of the cut.
> 
> As for drivers having no interaction other than the ride, the customers first human contact with Uber is the IC drivers. Customers are getting rides through the app, not calling Uber.
> 
> Therefore, customer interaction with a driver is crucial. It can make them take another Uber ride or not. Just imagine if customers had to call Uber to schedule a ride, they'd hang up if customer service were anything like the support line.


Plus all the list time cleaning vehicle, waiting for rides and lost time driving to pax.


----------



## QuietInTheBack (Dec 16, 2016)

I’ve given the same woman a ride to and from work at the same time nearly every week day for a year. I get paid the same each trip. What she pays each trip varies so wildly it’s unreal. None of the trips involve surge, either. 

I do trips to the airport from my area every morning from the same hotels. The distance and time to the airport at 3-4 A.M. is the same. Again, what I get paid is the same, even though the passenger fare varies from $30 all the way up to $52. 

The pricing inconsistencies that passengers face are absolute bull****.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Thanks for your providing your attachment and comments.
> An old friend who's a well known contributor and blogger for Barrons and FT online just sent me the following "DRAFT" which will be going out tomorrow. He's well respected and has a great following through multiple publications that pickup his commentaries. He is editing it tonight for release tomorrow.
> 
> "Uber's business is inherently flawed as it depends on a system of systematic reductions to fares paid to drivers and increasing the percentage kept by the platform. Therefore, most drivers quit within a year. The churning ratio is abysmal.
> ...


Uber is well known to rip off drivers, rip off passengers, and soon to rip off investors. I hope each and every investor gets burned in a way that they will no longer consider even riding in an Uber.


----------



## Ronny20 (May 8, 2019)

Jamie Vegas said:


> View attachment 312036
> 
> 
> Come on Uber. You suck


This is insane ?


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

AngelAdams said:


> You're doing it wrong.


keep up the good work


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

well i got them back a little for you had an 11 dollar ride they lost money on and its just the beginning


----------



## Tiptop89 (Sep 8, 2015)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> That's a rape literally... SMFH


Damn I didn't even see this comment and said tha same thing out loud lmao


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Tiptop89 said:


> Damn I didn't even see this comment and said tha same thing out loud lmao


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Isn't all this illegal ? Charge 39 and distribute only 9?


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> Ubers job is to get the customer. Your job is to drive them. You have the easier part and have no interaction with customer other than the actual ride.
> 
> Maybe if you provide tech support, develop an app, deal with State legislatures, advertise, pay employees AND contractors you'd have a legit claim to more money.


Boloney. Without the driver (and the car that the driver maintains) the app, advertising, insurance,...would all be for nothing. Get your head out of your a$$, goofy.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Michael1230nj said:


> " No interaction with the Customer other then the actual ride". This is why we are Doomed


This is why cash rides will never happen. When pax & drivers start talking fares... Middle men get cut out.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Exposure and transparency is poison pill for uber and lyft. When I tweeted the attached image it got over 10,500 impressions within couple of hours. 
Make sure you tweet similar ride receipts.



NOXDriver said:


> Ubers job is to get the customer. Your job is to drive them. You have the easier part and have no interaction with customer other than the actual ride.
> 
> Maybe if you provide tech support, develop an app, deal with State legislatures, advertise, pay employees AND contractors you'd have a legit claim to more money.


You Chief Executive just quit effective immediately. Watch your stock drop like a rock on Tuesday, but you can't cash out for another 6 months. By then you won't have enough to pay your drug suppliers, much less for rehab. 
San Francisco AG already investigating uber and got Court order this week for data uber fought vigorously to keep secret.
Hey look at the bright side. Dara already collected millions and they're waiting for him in Saudi Arabia. Whose waiting for you?


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

beebob said:


> ?I think u hit the nail on the head.?
> 
> Uber Drivers are submissive on all levels in the real world outside of this UP website and their isolated incidents of neonatal road rage ? events.
> 
> ...


Hey there. This "unemployable misfit" is a former 6 figure middle/upper management burnout. Paid back my student loans and got the hell out of my soul selling positions. I drive because I'm bored. And fyi, I opted out of arbitration, and have a plugin hybrid = less than .01/mile to drive. So yes, there are many idiots in this forum *****ing about their P.O.S. cars gas mileage, or dealing with drunk pax. But I went into to uber educated. These people need to work smarter. It's why while I drive for them, I've still shorted the stock hoping it crashes and burns. All I ask is their app functions correctly and they pay what it says to expect.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> Ubers job is to get the customer. Your job is to drive them. You have the easier part and have no interaction with customer other than the actual ride.
> 
> Maybe if you provide tech support, develop an app, deal with State legislatures, advertise, pay employees AND contractors you'd have a legit claim to more money.


Ok Uber shrill. The easier part? Dealing with the Philippines Call Center? Dealing with the ghetto rats? Tearing up my car to make profits for arrogant unethical millenials at corporate? No interactions? You obviously haven't driven. I have had interactions that have resulted in my letting the entitled paxoles off on the side of the road. We do pay employees......we pay employee taxes and employer taxes. Just because you develop something does not give you the right to skirt regulations, employ slave labor, payoff regulators so they don't enforce laws, and in general make a mockery of the regulatory system. Just because you develop an app does not mean you have cart blanche to do what you want unless you are in the third world where anything goes. Thank you for contributing to the US becoming a third world nation.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

"Maybe if you provide tech support, develop an app, deal with State legislatures, advertise, pay employees AND contractors you'd have a legit claim to more money"

-------------------

I was a software analyst for 6 years amongst other things. I'm just another dumb driver.......yyaayyuuupp.

I have issues with the app, and the support that you claim exists. You don't deal with governments, you flout their laws, and then go legal if required to try and get your way. Your only expenses are the overpaid employees in San Franshitsco IMHO.......which is why you continue to loose billions.

It's a ****ing taxi app !!! The stuff I dealt with was 100X as slick. LOL !!


----------



## Fisfis (Oct 17, 2014)

NOXDriver said:


> Ubers job is to get the customer. Your job is to drive them. You have the easier part and have no interaction with customer other than the actual ride.
> 
> Maybe if you provide tech support, develop an app, deal with State legislatures, advertise, pay employees AND contractors you'd have a legit claim to more money.


When people start quitting in flocks, then you can shove that app not have to worry about the payments you're talking about.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Fisfis said:


> When people start quitting in flocks, then you can shove that app not have to worry about the payments you're talking about.


Hahaha i'm really glad to see people aren't blindly going along with Uber's BS.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> Ubers job is to get the customer. Your job is to drive them. You have the easier part and have no interaction with customer other than the actual ride.
> 
> Maybe if you provide tech support, develop an app, deal with State legislatures, advertise, pay employees AND contractors you'd have a legit claim to more money.


You're right now we have the easy part. Making sure the stock keeps dropping so that there's nothing for you to cash out when restricted period opens. 
Doesn't matter how much manual scripted crap you spew you cannot stop drivers and university students from tweeting and all over social media anything that negatively influences the stock. 
The more crap you spew the more you inspire people to help vanish the stock value. Negative perception destroys uber.
You're your worst enemy. 
"stupidity is infinite"


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

Which phev do u have? I'm in the market for one. Also, who is the dummy that says Uber drivers are unemployable submissive idiots? I make 110k a year at my real job and do Uber as an excuse to get the $_&- outta my house and make a few bucks.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Jason Wilson said:


> Which phev do u have? I'm in the market for one. Also, who is the dummy that says Uber drivers are unemployable submissive idiots? I make 110k a year at my real job and do Uber as an excuse to get the $_&- outta my house and make a few bucks.


c-max energi...absolutely phenomenal


----------



## LuxCarSpy (Jan 25, 2019)

Jamie Vegas said:


> View attachment 312036
> 
> 
> Come on Uber. You suck


Cuz your part time and Uber needs to pay full time drivers alittle more in incentive programs than you.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Jason Wilson said:


> Which phev do u have? I'm in the market for one. Also, who is the dummy that says Uber drivers are unemployable submissive idiots? I make 110k a year at my real job and do Uber as an excuse to get the $_&- outta my house and make a few bucks.


I looked at the CMAX that @JPaiva has but found it didn't have the trunk space for my non-uber needs. I have a Chrysler Pacifica PHEV and love it. Tonnes of storage, seats 7 comfortably, and still gets 29mpg city after 4 hours of driving. For my daily commute it's near infinite as I'm almost exclusively electricity to work and back plugging in at night.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> I looked at the CMAX that @JPaiva has but found it didn't have the trunk space for my non-uber needs. I have a Chrysler Pacifica PHEV and love it. Tonnes of storage, seats 7 comfortably, and still gets 29mpg city after 4 hours of driving. For my daily commute it's near infinite as I'm almost exclusively electricity to work and back plugging in at night.


I think the moral of the story here is regardless of the vehicle size, if phev is an option, do it.


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

VanGuy said:


> I looked at the CMAX that @JPaiva has but found it didn't have the trunk space for my non-uber needs. I have a Chrysler Pacifica PHEV and love it. Tonnes of storage, seats 7 comfortably, and still gets 29mpg city after 4 hours of driving. For my daily commute it's near infinite as I'm almost exclusively electricity to work and back plugging in at night.


Cool. I've heard good things about the Pacifica. I love the volt based on it's styling. Beautiful car. But the track record of Toyota leads me to the Prius prime. 2020 it will seat 3 people in the back so we can use it for Uber. Although hopefully I won't be driving Uber by then. Honda clarity also looks good and is roomy.



LuxCarSpy said:


> Cuz your part time and Uber needs to pay full time drivers alittle more in incentive programs than you.


You are on to something. Truth is, I feel for the full time drivers. If I had to rely on Uber as a full time driver I'd go nuts.


----------

